
Ask HN: Is Communicating with your hairdresser a problem worth solving? - michaelltaif
I recently moved to a new city and I faced an issue of describing the haircut I want to the hairdresser. Its hard to explain what I want so sometimes I show him a picture of my previous cut, but even that&#x27;s not very accurate. 
Even when I don&#x27;t move cities, I often find that my hairdresser doesn&#x27;t always &quot;get it right&quot;. Do you guys think this is a problem worth solving through tech? Please share your thoughts. Thanks!
======
em10fan
I would say not for men (but maybe for women?) - I mean, I (man) have been
ordering the same thing (5 on the back and sides, scissors on the top) for the
last 30 years pretty happily, and most of my friends have a similar "standard"
haircut they always ask for i.e. "short back and sides"

I know many hairdressers won't actually accept pictures (this might just be a
weird thing in my local area though?) because too many people end up upset
that they dont look exactly like the celebrity in question.

